# around the farm (warning...overload!!)



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Everyone looks happy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....I can almost hear everyone.
What's the relationship with pic 6? Mother daughter?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is Chloe and Zoey..no relation : ) Both born this season,Theyare just being playful ...Chloe (solid black) is being very gentle with Zoey who is several months younger..


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Zoey is a very pretty LaMancha!  everyone certainly does look happy!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

They all look happy and healthy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

zoey is the grandbaby of my Rosie,...She looks like her AUntie Brandy who passed away last december...She is a hoot...we love her look and her personality!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That cat is amazing! Being able to sit sideways like that  

Great pics!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too cute! everyone looks soooo happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TDG-Farms said:


> That cat is amazing! Being able to sit sideways like that
> 
> Great pics!


:laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> That cat is amazing! Being able to sit sideways like that


Yah...he's a keeper for sure lol..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

See. Nice critters. Love those baby duck ❤


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow great pics!


----------

